# Corsair GS 700 lüfter aufdrehen



## Iluvathar (11. September 2012)

*Corsair GS 700 lüfter aufdrehen*

Moin ich hab grad nen neuen Pc mit dem Corsair GS 700 gekauft und hab jetzt das problem das wegen der sensorik (nur dann kühlen wenns notwendig ist) das netzteil ständig den lüfter an und aus macht was recht laute Geräusche verursacht.
Ich vermute mal das da das Netzteil zu wenig ausgelastet ist oder so und das die Geräusche vom Abbremsen des Lüfters kommen.
An sich find ich das Netzteil toll und wenn ich nen benchmark laufen lass dann dreht der Lüfter auch auf und ist dann Leiser als wenn er ständig an und aus geht weshalb ich gehofft hab irgendwie den lüfter aufdrehen zu können.


----------



## PC-Profi (11. September 2012)

*AW: Corsair GS 700 lüfter aufdrehen*

also ich hab bei mir das Nezteil Aufgeschraubt und mit einem Verlängerunskabel den Lüfter direkt vorne an eine Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen...hab gleich den Denckel gegen einen Transparenten Deckel getauscht...bei der gelegenheit habe ich direkt die anderen Kabel Gesleevt..meistens reicht es wen ich ihn auf langsam Drehn hab weil mein PC sowieso auf Silent getrimmt ist.. man hört fast nix...ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich ein anderes Modell habe und das bei der rumbastelei die Garantie flöten geht... des weiteren solltest du den Netzstecker vom Strom nehmen und den Pc Kurz Starten falst du es doch machen möchtest..so das der restrom Entladen ist... alles auf eigene gefahr


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. September 2012)

*AW: Corsair GS 700 lüfter aufdrehen*

Also wenn man keine Ahnung von den Innereien eines Netzteils hat würde ich allen Umständen nicht daran rumfummeln! Das kann sonst hässlich enden. Lieber das Netzteil umtauschen oder in die RMA geben, wenn es sich so komisch verhält.


----------

